# Headset für Gaming + Musik



## NilsonNeo4 (1. August 2011)

*Headset für Gaming + Musik*

Tag

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Headset. Budget liegt bei max. 80 €. 

Gewüschte Features: 
- Gute Ortung von Schrittetn etc. im Multiplayer
- 3,5 mm Klinke (will das Ding mit meinen Ipod nutzen)
- guter Tragecomfort
- klangqualität muss jetzt nicht überragen sein, hab noch 5.1 Boxen, aber je besser desto besser
- wenn möglich offener Bau, will auf LANs die Anderen noch hören

PS: Micro muss net unbedingt sein, falls es gute Köpfhörer mit Raumklang gibt. 

PPS: Hab das 
*SteelSeries Siberia v2 Full-Size Headset im Auge: USB für Sourround + Klinke für IPOD dazu gute Testurteile.*

*http://www.amazon.de/SteelSeries-Siberia-Full-Size-Headset-wei%C3%9F/dp/B002Q8IHDQ
*


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Da Syberia ist für den Preis ganz gut, aber Du hast da jetzt die Version ohne USB rausgesucht, Du musst aber die Version mit USB nehmen: Headset SteelSeries 5H v2 USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Denn wenn Du auch Gegner orten willst: nur per USB berechnet eine dort eingebaute Soundkarte auch Surround für Stereokopfhörer, oder aber Du brauchst noch eine extra Soundkarte, die das macht, zB mit "Dolby Headphone" - dann könntest Du auch normale Kopfhörer suchen, die natürlich für zb 70€ viel besser wären als ein Headset mit USB für 70€. Die frage wäre, wieviel Du aufbringen könntest: Für Soundkarte und Kopfhörer 100€, dann hättest Du vermutlich einen besseren Klang als mit nem 80€-Headset mit USB. Aber Soundkarte und Kopfhörer für zusammen 80€ wird was eng... 

Beim Syberia v2 USB kann man den USB-Teil auch weglassen, so dass Du die für zb den ipod nutzen kannst - das geht aber bei weitem nicht bei allen USB-Headsets! ich finde ehrlich gesagt über 50€ (damit die was taugen), aber unter 80€ nur das Syberia, dann noch dieses "Zowie": http://www.pcgames.de/Preisvergleich/522186 und für um die 90€ noch dieses Sennheiser (ist dann aber nicht ohrumschließend) http://www.pcgames.de/Preisvergleich/233574 - außerdem: beide scheinen auch keine Surroundsimulation zu haben, das heißt das Syberia v2 USB ist wohl sowieso die einzige Wahl, oder eben Soundkarte + Kopfhörer. 

So oder so muss Dir aber klar sein, dass solche größeren Kopfhörer bei nem ipod evlt. zu leise sind - die benötigen halt mehr Strom für die gleiche Lautstärke wie zB InEars, und die Lautstärke entsteht beim Kopfhörerausgang von Player eben nur durch Stromstärke, so dass größere Kopfhörer leiser sind als kleinere.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. August 2011)

Hab das mit USB, hab nur den Flaschen Link gepostet.
Also ist das ne Gute wahl? Deswegen hab ich das auch genommen, weil man die USB Karte abnehmen kann. Und ich machs lieber so, da sind Karte + Treiber + Headset aufeinader abgestimmt.
Die sind vill leiser, dafür gedämpft gegen Schall von Außen und ich denk wird dann gehn (hab das schonmal mit nem anderen Headset geteste)


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Wie beschrieben: so zwischen 50-100€ gibt es da aktuell nur das Siberia v2, das USB, Surroundsimulation UND optionale 3,5mm-Stecker hat.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. August 2011)

Gut dann nehm ich das, vielen Dank für die Hilfe


----------



## quaaaaaak (2. August 2011)

Nimm bloß kein Headset! Nimm auf jedenfall Hifi Kopfhörer, in deinem Budgetbereich wären die AKG K530 der absolute P/L hammer und treffen auf alles zu was du oben beschrieben hast, diese Steelseries dinger kannste im vergleich dazu in die tonne kloppen, lieber ein paar € mehr dann noch für eine soundkarte ausgeben, headsets haben das schlechteste P/L verhältnis das man sich vorstellen kann. bestes beispiel:
Beyerdynamics DT770 und MX300 beides der gleiche Kopfhörer aber beim MX300 ist ein Micro dran, und deshalb kostet es etwa 100-150€ mehr. ein headset in dieser preisklasse hat einen unterirdischen klang und eine schlechte ortung.


----------



## Vordack (2. August 2011)

Hab mir damals das gekauft: Sharkoon COSMIC 5.1 Headset | Review | Technic3D und war damit happy.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. August 2011)

@ quaaaaaak

Angenommen ich nehm das AKG K530, welche Soundkarte die gut Sourround Simuliert (Dolby Headphone) würdest du mir empfhelen?

PS: Hab immoment ne onboard Realtek und bin mit der Soundqualität zu frieden, muss alos keine 300 € high end Karte sein 

So um 30 € wenn der Souround gut ist sollte langen oder?

z.B. die da http://www.amazon.de/interne-Soundkarte-Digital-Headphone-Profile/dp/B003ZXDOL6

Wobei Soundqualität nebensächlich ist solang man Gegner gut orten kann.


----------



## MICHI123 (2. August 2011)

Ich kann dir das SPEED-LINK SL-8781 Medusa PC-Stereo-Headset, jack plug: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör Headset nur absolut empfehlen. Der Sound ist einfach genial und der Tragekomfort göttlich. Außerdem hat das Mikro eine extremst gute Klangqualität, falls du also im TS3/Skype unterwegs bist beim zocken. Sind jedoch nicht offen, dafür ist der Tragekomfort höher.
Und als nächstes werde ich mir diese hier hören, zum Iphone für Unterwegs, auch als Modeaccessoir Ifrogz EarPollution Ronin - Snow: Amazon.de: Elektronik Die haben auch auf Youtube in mehreren Reviews sehr gute Bewertungen, besonders was das Preis Leistungsverhältnis angeht.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Ich hatte doch geschrieben, dass Kopfhörer + Soundkarte die bessere Lösung sind, wenn es um den Sound geht. Aber es ist eben die Frage. pb das Budget dann reicht. Die Xonar würde aber wohl reichen, ich hätte jetzt eher mit 40-50€ nur für die Karte gerechnet, aber die verlinkte hat ja Dolby Headphone, also geht das mit "Gegnerortung" 

Wegen der Soundqualität: die für 30e sind auch schon viel besser als Onboardsound, und jede Karte über ca. 60€ wäre absolut rausgeschmissenes Geld, außer man hat wirklich sehr gute Boxen / Kopfhörer, und selbst dann ist der Unterschied nicht riesig.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. August 2011)

Also Zusammenfassung:

Headset Steelseries Syberia v2 USB: Weniger Gute Musik/Soundqualität, dafür, da Treiber + USB Karte + Kopfhörer aufeinder abgestimmt, besserer Sounround Effekt. Sowie einfacher wechsle zw, Boxen und Headset (einfach ab und wieder dran stöpseln). 85 €

Köpfhörer  AKG K530 + Soundkarte Asus Xonar DG: Besser Sound/Musik Qualität, dafür Schlechtere Ortung im Raum.Schwerer Wechsel zw. Boxen und Headset (umstöpseln + im Treiber umstellen) Ebenfalls 85 €.

Stellt sich also die Frage um wie viel schlechter die Ortung mit der zweiten Lösung wirklich ist. Ich Spiel viel Online (CoD, CSS, BF etc.) Da wär mir das fast wichtiger. Und für Musik hab ich ja meine Boxen. Die Qual der Wahl.

Oder kann man sagen das die USB Karte vom Headset eh nix anders macht als per Dolby Headphone den Sourround klang zu berechnen? Und es letzlich am Treiber hängt? Oder wie muss man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Im USB Headset wird genau das gleiche gemacht wie bei Soundkarte+Kopfhörer. Du hast bei nem USB-Headset lediglich die Soundkarte IM headset anstatt im PC. Das ist alles. Es kann natürlich sein, dass es bei USB dann besser auf GENAU dieses Headset abgestimmt ist, dafür ist eine Extra-Sounkdarte in der Regel qualitativ besser (klar: das USB bei einem Headset kostet nur ca. 10-15€ mehr als beim gleichen Headset ohne USB, eine Soundkarte aber kostet 30€ aufwärts) aber an sich klappt Dolby Headphone so oder so gleich gut oder gleich schlecht - wichtig ist nur, dass es eher solche "geschlossenen" ohrumschließenden Kopfhörer sind, da Du dort die Membranen der Kopfhörer mit einem gewissen Abstand zum Ohr hast, was für die Schallwellen nicht unwichtig ist, wenn das mit Surround klappen sollt. Es hängt aber viel eher von Deinen Ohren ab als vom Kopfhörer, das sind halt minimalste Frequenzveränderungen im Soundsignal, so dass die eine Schallwelle den Bruchteil einer Sekunde länger bis zum Ohr braucht als die anderere und dabei auch minimal anders klingt, womit der Eindruck von "Sound kommt von Hinten" entsteht. Da aber jedes Ohr anders ist, kann das beim einen besser funktionieren als beim anderen User. Es kann auch passieren, dass es bei Dir überhaupt nicht gut klappt, egal mit welchem Kopfhörer/Headset.

Für Musik ist der Kopfhörer definitiv besser, wobei viele mit dem Syberia mehr als zufrieden sind - die sind aber halt idR von vorher nur Kopfhörer für 20€ oder InEars für maximal 30€ gewohnt und haben den Vergleich natürlich nicht  aber für den Preis ist es gut. Nachteil bei Soundkarte + Kopfhörer ist natürlich auch, dass Du immer umstecken musst, wenn Du die Boxen nutzen willst, oder nen Adapter kaufen musst. 


Guckst du auch mal hier untere Hälfte wegen Dolby Headphone: http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...uer-Gamer-Kaufberatung-und-Grundlagen-807553/


Oder hier direkt am Anfang: http://www.pcgames.de/Hardware-Them...ps-Marktuebersicht-und-Kaufberatung-824490/2/


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. August 2011)

OK nach langen überlegen machs ichs so:

Ich nehm das SteelSeries Sybereia V2 USB und kauf das beim Händler meines Vertrauens. Wenns mir net zusagt kanns ich ja immer noch zurückgeben. Ich geh lieber auf Nummer sicher, besser als meien 10 € Kopfhörer wirds so oder so sein, und so kann ich sicher gehn, dass das Sourround auch gut funktioniert. Und souround ist mir wichtiger, als überragende Soundqualität, für Musik zuhause hab ich ja mein Boxen


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Für Musik hast Du Boxen? Die X530 in deinem Sysprofile? ^^ LOL  ich hoffe Du meinst "richtige" Boxen von ner kleinen HifiAnlage oder so ^^


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. August 2011)

Für das bischen was ich höre, werden se langen. Bis jetzt war ich immer zufrieden mit denen (oder fehlt mir nur der Vergleich?). Aber nur für Soundqualität geb ich nich so viel aus, ich hör den Unterschied eh nicht. ^^. Also hört auf alles schlecht zu reden und lasst mir meine Illusionen


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Naja, 50-60€ für 5 Boxen + Subwoofer - da müßte Dir klar sein, dass zB schon ein Stereoset für 50€ viel besser klingen muss  wenn es Dir aber reicht, müssten Kopfhörer wie die von AKG eine Offenbarung sein - außer Du findest die X530 nur wegen des "wumms" so toll - bei "gutem Sound" meine ich halt die Klarheit des klangs, die Dynamik, die kleinen Nuancen usw. 

Klar: für das Geld sind die X530 natürlich gut, keine Frage. 

Ich selber hab zb ein Set für 100€ ohne Sub, und das ist im Vergleich zu meinem alten 60€-2.1-Set der Hammer. Manch ein anderer User würde aber bei 100€ nur mit der Nase rümpfen, weil das viel zu wenig ist


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. August 2011)

Hab noch ne Idee: USB Soundkarte (die Karte vom Steelseries bekomtm man auch einzelnt), dazu die Köpfhörer von AKG, Guter Klang, einfach zu wechseln, Sourround.


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Was kostet denn die USB-Karte von Steelseries? Ist das dann auch 100%ig die gleiche wie beim Headset? Wenn ja, dann wäre das natürlich optimal.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. August 2011)

30€ (also ca. das was die USB Variante vom Headset mehr kostet) Auch von den Features und vom Ausehen her sind se gleich (laut Tests kann das auch Dolby Headphone)

http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B00...m=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF&pf_rd_r=0XK8PDFQMPRFV87REDYR


----------



## quaaaaaak (2. August 2011)

ich würde dir weiterhin zum akg raten, du kannst ja mal alles bestellen und dann probe hören, ich bin mir zu 99% sicher( das 1% geht dahin wenn du nicht empfindlich bist bei sowas) das der AKG bleibt, der unterschied zu g4m1ng 1337 rul0r h3ads3ts ist der das dabei auf musik geachtet wird und es ist viel wichtiger bei einem orchester wo die geige sitzt(nur ein beispiel) als bei nem hersteller der gewinn über extremes marketing erwirtschaftet.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. August 2011)

Jo hab dazu das  AKG K530 bestellt. 

Also "[FONT=&quot]Gaming Sound SteelSeries Siberia USB Soundcard schwarz" dazu das [/FONT]AKG K530


----------



## quaaaaaak (2. August 2011)

ich hätte dazu wirklich noch ne xonar und das steelseries headset bestellt, dann hätteste den klang richtig gut vergleichen können, aber ich denke so isses auch okay...


----------



## Herbboy (2. August 2011)

Die USB-Soundkarte für 30€ ? O.k., da hätt man vlt. vom Preis her auch doch die Xonar nehmen können, ist schwer zu sagen, ob die USB-Karte vom Klang her ebensogut ist.


Berichte mal, wie gut das mit dem virtuellen Surround dann klappt - da ich eine Musikersoundkarte und auch brauche, da ich Musik mache, und daher keine Gamerkarte einbauen kann, wäre das für mich eine sehr gute Alternative, um bei Games mal 5.1 mit meinen Kopfhörern zu haben


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (2. August 2011)

Laut diverser Test bietet die Karte für 30 € echt viel.

Wenn alles da ist werde ich dann berichten.


----------



## quaaaaaak (2. August 2011)

nur mal so nebenbei: audio kann man nicht testen  ich krieg da immer etwas bauchschmerzen wenn ich sowas lese...


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

quaaaaaak schrieb:


> nur mal so nebenbei: audio kann man nicht testen  ich krieg da immer etwas bauchschmerzen wenn ich sowas lese...



Versteh ich nicht - wie meinst Du das? ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (3. August 2011)

es ist so wie du im anderen aktuellen headset thread geschrieben hast: klang empfinden ist subjektiv also kann man es nicht testen, es ist keine reine leistungsangabe anders als z.b. bei 2 cpu's mit gleicher architektur, kernzahl usw, welche sich z.b. nur im L3 cache unterscheiden, deshalb habe ich immer probleme damit wenn irgendwo audio hardware getestet wird, denn auch diverse tests können nicht das belegen das dir persönlich ein produkt gefallen wird, obwohl der unterschied natürlich umso höher der preis wird, verschwindend gering ist, ich persönlich muss eingestehen, das mein DT880 sich für mich nicht sehr viel anders anhöhrt als ein K701 es sind wirklich nur nuancen die die beiden unterscheiden, welche nicht für jedes gehör erkennbar sein werden, auch wenn ich zugeben muss, dass es sicher auch ein "besseres" gehör gibt als meins aber ich bin dabei sehr pingelig, genausowie bei der hardware die in meinen pc kommt, die wird auch perfekt auf einander abgestimmt ob das P/L verhältnis zu den anderen komp. passt usw, um zu deinem posting zurück zu kommen: auch wenn ihm 10*10^10 tests sagen das diese usb soundkarte genail und state of the art ist, kann es sein das sie ihm persönlich nicht gefällt, deshalb bestelle ich mir bei audio hardware meist 3-4 vergleichsprodukte(bei boxen bin ich 6x zum probehören gelatscht, das wars mir wert ) um das für mich beste produkt wirklich zu kaufen.


----------



## Herbboy (3. August 2011)

Ach so, o.k - aber man kann es schon zum Teil messen: du kannst messen, wie gut Boxen/Kopfhörer bestimmte Freuquenzen rüberbringen oder ob sie vlt. halt so schlecht sind, dass sie selbst wichtige Dinge kaum rüberbringen, und man kann auch messen, wie stark sie rauschen. Du kannst auch testen/merken, wenn Kopfhörer wirklich mies sind für zB nur 30€ und wirklich selbst für Laien matschig + dumpf klingen im Vergleich zu kopfhörern, die dann auch nur 60€ kosten. Das ist dann nicht "jammern auf hohem Niveau aus Profisicht", sondern auch für normale User schon hörbar   

Wenn es aber dann wiederum um Modelle geht, die eh schon ordentlich klingen, dann sind die Unterschied geringer - trotzdem sind in der Regel die GamerHeadsets zwischen 30 und 100€ eher auf "bombastsound" ausgelegt und verschweigen bei Musik dann wirklich hörbar einiges, wenn man sie mit normalen Kopfhörer für nur 50€ vergleicht - da muss man dann schon sehr sehr viel Wert darauf legen, dass der Wumms einem wichtiger ist als der Klang


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (4. August 2011)

Kurze zwischen Meldung:

Köpfhörer sind da, Karte noch nicht. Nach dem was ihr gesagt habt, hab ich zwar mehr erwartet aber bin trotzdem zufrieden bis jetzt (Die Boxen sind zwar deulich besser im Bass aber man gewöhnt sich schnell dran) . Mal sehn was die USB Karte noch rausholen kann. Ich meld mich wenn die USB Karte da ist.

Und ich glaub ich bestell noch das Steelseries Siberia v2 ums mal zu vergleichen. ) Man merkt halt schon das die Köpfhörer mehr auf Musik ohne viel Bass (da sind se echt gut) ausgelegt sind als auf Gaming und Basslastige Musik. Nicht dass se da schlecht sind, aber ich bin halt mehr "gewöhnt". Liegt aber vill auch daran das Köpfhörer eh nicht das Volumen von Boxen haben.


----------



## Herbboy (4. August 2011)

Deine Logitechboxen sind ja auch extrem auf bass ausgelegt, damit nicht so sehr auffällt, wie schwach die beim Rest sind  Das ist ein toller "Trick" der Hersteller, denn viele Käufer lassen sich gern bei einer Vorführung mit zB einem Song der Atzen von einem "Boah, die hauen voll rein!" täuschen - die wahren Stärken würdest Du aber viel eher bei einem Song hören, der am besten fast gar keinen Bass und auch keine Drums hat. Wenn Du jetzt eh schon eine rel. starke Sub-Einstellung gewohnt warst, weil es sich "toller" anhört, kommen Dir die Kopfhörer beim "wumms" natürlich deutlich weniger stark vor - wobei das aber bei allen Kopfhörern so ist, weil - wie Du richtig sagst - das Volumen nicht da ist. Der Sub ist ja nicht aus Spaß viel größer als die eigentlichen Boxen.


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (6. August 2011)

So Karte + Das Steelseries ist auch da:

Souround ist echt gut, zwar nicht so gut wie mit echten Boxen aber nach kurzer Gewöhnung funktioniert es wunderbar mit der Ortung. Für Leute mit Stereoköpfhörer, die Souround zum Zocken haben wollen echt zu empfehelen.

Bei den Köpfhörern nem ich den von AKG, Klanglich geben se sich nicht viel (find ich) nur der von AKG ist bequemer.


----------



## Herbboy (6. August 2011)

Hast Du die kopfhörer auch mit Musik ausgiebig verglichen? natürlich nicht nur 128kbps-MP3


----------



## NilsonNeo4 (6. August 2011)

Jo ,hab mir dafür extra so "HD" Sampels geladen, ka welche Qualität genau, aber locker 20 MB/Minute. Ich hör da kaum nen Unterschied. Die AKG waren leicht besser fand ich, aber nur leicht (hab wohl kein Gehör für sowas)


----------



## Herbboy (7. August 2011)

naja, kann auch sein, dass die Headset-"Hasser" einfach nur übertreiben    ich selber hab nämlich noch nicht vergleichen können. oder aber die USB-Soundkarte ist zu "schlecht", um die UNterschiede zu merken ^^


----------



## quaaaaaak (7. August 2011)

20 MbpM sind nicht wirklich viel  ich höre eig nur unkomprimierte musik im FLAC codec, und es kommt auch immer auf die musikrichtung an die man test, blackmetal ist zu 90% schlecht aufgenommen, wohingegen klassische musik(nicht das ich sowas höre) eine exzelletne aufnahme qualität besitzt, außerdem würde ich jedem raten den equalizer abzuschalten, denn der zerstört den klang regelrecht, die musik ist eigentlich schon vorgemischt um das ergebnis zu erziehlen welches sie erreichen will


----------

